# Looking for B&S Crankshaft 690136



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello,
I am looking for a Briggs & Stratton crankshaft for my tractor. The engine is a 16.5hp (310707) OHV I/C engine from a craftsman rider. The journal is pretty well scored and was told it was not worth repairing. The Part number for the crank is 690136. B&S web site said that it is discontined and I am debating weather I should just get a new engine. Thanks for any info, Jim


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

One alternative is to have the crank journal ground down and buy the matching rod.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello glenjudy, any idea on what that would cost? The place I was at told me it would be well over the cost of a new one, unfourtunetly I found out after the fact the the new one is discontinued. 
Jim


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

May be outta luck, I checked B&S parts list on my 2005 15.5 hp OHV motor and they don't offer undersized rods. Maybe this practice was so little used they didn't want to go to the expense of having them in inventory.
Next alternative is to look for a good used B&S engine, 15.5 hp or larger.
I'm assuming your Craftsman has a 42" deck.
Maybe 30YearTech or some other experts in this forum will have some ideas.
Good Luck,


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your looking at something a bit over $100 for a repair, my local machine shop charged me $40 to grind down my journal, and then then the over sized rod was around $70.. If the rest of the engine is in good condition then I think its worth repairing.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Well Thanks for the info, I am going to pick up a new engine off of the net I founf a good deal on one. I am going to take my time and try and rebuild this one though because it is in good condition otherwise. Thanks Jim


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ebay, and see if you can get an "dead" engine, and use the crankshaft offa it. Otherwise, you might wanna check out the new engines.


----------



## vadalea (Jun 4, 2009)

*briggs & stratton 690136 crankshaft*

we have one of those for ya , new in a box


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks but your a little late, I had should have posted an update earlier. I had repaired this and got it running last summer. Thanks anyway, Jim


----------



## repairman1954 (Jun 27, 2009)

*part 692271*



vadalea said:


> we have one of those for ya , new in a box


You have a new crankshaft, part #690136? Please post if so, as I am looking for one.


----------



## repairman1954 (Jun 27, 2009)

I meant part number 690136? Sorry about the wrong number...


----------



## repairman1954 (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a repair manual for a Briggs and Stratton Model #311777 17 HP engine. Does anyone have one or know where I can purchase a used one?


----------



## Rdogsdad (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you still have a Briggs and Stratton crankshaft #690136?


----------

